# Gilson snowboards?????



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I came across some guy telling a beginner to buy these boards but had never heard of them. Anybody got the backstory? Phone number area code is Texas. 

Modern Mountains, Gilson Snowboards

Looks like some sort of catamaran looking base shape.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Interesting. I'd imagine the transition between the 'soft' edge and 'hard' edge to be a total bitch though.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Interesting. I'd imagine the transition between the 'soft' edge and 'hard' edge to be a total bitch though.


That was my exact thought, like riding the lib banana hammock or the yes 20/20. 

Honestly I was just hoping BA would chime in with his usual descriptive analogies.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> I came across some guy telling a beginner to buy these boards but had never heard of them. Anybody got the backstory? Phone number area code is Texas.
> 
> Modern Mountains, Gilson Snowboards
> 
> Looks like some sort of catamaran looking base shape.


K, i read that it has a 3 dimensional base.
Now is that like tbt ya think?

I didn't like that in anything but deep snow.
The 3 different bases needs a smother transition between them I think.

If the base is convex, one smooth round surface?
I'd be all over that.

I'm not sure how it would ride outside of powder?
What i didn't like was the hard transition from the center base to either of the edge bases.
Take that away & I'm thinkin' it makes ice ride similar to powder with it smooth edge to edge transfers.

The original Terry Kidwell pro model with the round tail was convex.
Laminated plywood pressed like a skateboard.
Just in a powder rocket shape & 155cm long.

TT


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I can see an advantage in the park and jibbing. The edge is lifted away from the rails and other features you'd slide across, but I'm very skeptical about it on groomers.


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well, they are out of Winfield, PA, a few hours west of me. I bought one of their boards in June and am waiting eagerly to ride it. I wish I could say how they feel to ride, but that will come soon enough.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

From what I recall from reading about them I think the base might be more like the Lib Tech Duh than tbt. I could be way off though.


----------



## Singu1arity (Jan 2, 2014)

They had a demo day at Winter Park last year. I tried out one of their boards, think it was supposed to be an all-mountain type.

Put my bindings on it, first thing I noticed was the thing was as heavy as a tank, seriously. Heaviest board I have probably ever felt except maybe in the 90s. Also it was some form of Triple Base Technology but they had a twist to it. I'm not a fan of 3BT anyway and this board did not make me feel any better about it. It felt like steering the Titanic the entire ride and I was riding a 155 (right inside my normal range).

Can't recommend them from my experience.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Years ago my daughter won a early issue of a burton blender...iirc it had a convex spoon shape in the nose and tail. Suppose it would be ok for butters, smears and pow..but idk. Anyway she never rode it and sold it...still in plastic


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> From what I recall from reading about them I think the base might be more like the Lib Tech Duh than tbt. I could be way off though.


I think you're right on actually.
From what little I've been able to find so far, their bases seem the same as Lib's DUH rather than 3BT. I wouldn't be surprised if the DUH was developed in response to Gilson's bases actually.

I demoed the DUH last year. Couldn't get it off my feet fast enough.
Maybe I should have ridden it more to adjust to the VERY different ride.
And I can't imagine a beginner riding this type of base at all!

I found this interesting...
http://www.tetongravity.com/story/ski/upstarts-and-underdogs-gilson-boards


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Years ago my daughter won a early issue of a burton blender...iirc it had a convex spoon shape in the nose and tail. Suppose it would be ok for butters, smears and pow..but idk. Anyway she never rode it and sold it...still in plastic



What year? My girlfriend had an 09 blender and rode it fearlessly on anything and everything from pow to iced over moguls and trees on double blacks. 

That probably says more about her skill than the quality of the board though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

taco tuesday said:


> What year? My girlfriend had an 09 blender and rode it fearlessly on anything and everything from pow to iced over moguls and trees on double blacks.
> 
> That probably says more about her skill than the quality of the board though.


year?...don't remember 6-7? years ago when she was 14 or 15 at wendell's...back then she was riding a Solomon Lush...jamie anderson's twin cambered model.

Yep skillz...but now she skis...fearlessly on anything...Surface labs with deep dish rocker and convex base


----------

